
“Bending” a Soccer Ball (NASA) - mcenedella
https://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/k-12/airplane/straj.html
======
mcenedella
As seen here in Germany-Sweden match:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/FlFAWC2018/status/101061327326647...](https://mobile.twitter.com/FlFAWC2018/status/1010613273266479104/photo/1)

